

Google Chrome Labs (Featuring Tabs on the Left) - stanleydrew
http://googlesystem.blogspot.com/2010/08/google-chrome-labs.html

======
niyazpk
Opera supported this for a long time now:
[http://www.diovo.com/2008/01/better-way-to-manage-tabs-in-
yo...](http://www.diovo.com/2008/01/better-way-to-manage-tabs-in-your-
browser/)

I wish all the major browsers support tabs on the Left feature. This would be
really helpful to people who open a lot of tabs or use wide-screen monitors.

~~~
rednum
Actually, there are addons for firefox for that - tab kit
(<https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/5447/>) and tree style tabs
(<https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/5890/>)

Personally I use tab kit. However, for some reason I find it more convenient
to have tabs on right.

------
planckscnst
Now the real killer feature would be for Chrome's extension API to allow this
sort of thing, but it doesn't. Unfotunately, Chrome really limits what you can
do in this regard, which is why I'm still a Firefox fan.

------
yxhuvud
About friggin time. That has been the major obstacle for me to start using
chrome. Horizontal tabs just don't scale.

------
kmfrk
I recently moved my tabs to the bottom of Opera by accident, and I highly
recommend it. The tabs (if you have half as many as I do) are distracting as
hell; moving them to the bottom only grants them attention when necessary.

~~~
listic
I was tuning my Opera to have tabs at the bottom for quites some time since.
They had tabs at the bottom by default originally, then switched them to being
at the top.

I guess it was one of those changes where they chose to move along with the
crowd, since their market share is minor. Other example is key combinations.

~~~
Goosey
What's old is new again. Tabs at bottom reminds me of how interesting it is
that the tab abstraction is successful in spite of the presence of a fully
capable window manager.

------
steve19
The OS X build does not have the side/vertical tabs feature :(

I am really looking forward to switching to Chrome, but I cannot give up
vertical tabs on Firefox (using TreeStyleTabs extension)

~~~
drdaeman
Unfortunately, vertical tabs in Chrome are not enough. You still cannot group
tabs by task, then collapse some branches - which, IMHO, is the killer feature
of TreeStyleTabs.

------
garply
Is this available on Linux? I tried the flag on my chromium-dev build, but it
didn't do anything. Updating the source now... (turns out yaourt is nice).

~~~
VMG
try clyde

------
Sephr
I prefer how vertical tabs look in the current stable builds:
<http://i.imgur.com/cjdFY.png>

~~~
mitjak
You use the mobile version of the site on the desktop browser too? High five!

~~~
Sephr
No, I use an extension I made
([https://chrome.google.com/extensions/detail/hnadelehgiejkljb...](https://chrome.google.com/extensions/detail/hnadelehgiejkljbmlpljojelebcjjfn/))
so that you can use the mobile site's better toolbar.

------
heresy
Can you change the width of the tab sidebar?

Seems a glaring omission if you can't, especially for widescreen monitors.

------
oliveoil
hmm two things come to mind:

1) finally something that would make me switch for a 'wide-screen' lcd. 2) if
you can resize the bar then all of the webdesigners' estimates about "this
much should always fit the screen without scrolling" are off (if they still
make them).

~~~
dchest
Regarding #2: Mac users already have different sizes of browser windows due to
the lack of "maximize" (e.g. fill screen) option, and it has never been a
problem for web designers, AFAIK.

------
mkr-hn
I had to stop using Chrome. Being fast and efficient means little if the semi-
frequent safe browsing cache updates grind the system to a halt for several
seconds.

They say it's "fixed," and I know it's hard to reproduce a random bug, but
there's only so much I can do to help. It does the same on Linux, so I know
it's not the usual causes (AVs and stuff).

